

Ask HN: Digital Globe of the World - climber

I'm building a game, and need a 3D Model of the world, like the geographical data from Google Earth, but at much much much lower resolution.<p>All I can find on the web (searching via images.google.com) is maps of the earth, but I'd like 3D data.<p>Thanks!
======
wglb
Have you checked <http://edc.usgs.gov/>? Seems like they have quite a bit of
varied data.

But this is likely not very low resolution.

Another source might be:
[http://serc.carleton.edu/research_education/geopad/topograph...](http://serc.carleton.edu/research_education/geopad/topographic_data.html)

~~~
climber
thanks!

~~~
wglb
And another, although this site seems to be aimed at navigation of yer car
through GPS, but might have some value for you.

<http://www.maps-gps-info.com/wrld-mps.html>

